# People Magazine full page Kindle Feature



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

just got the new People Magazine (the late Natasha Richardson is on the cover) which hit news stands today. I flipped over to the book section and LO and Behold the first review featured was NOT a book but the Kindle. The entire page was dedicated to the device.

The author claims she was somewhat dubious about this thing and now she is hooked! (we all know that feeling)

Anyway if you want to sneak a peak at the news stand it is on page 53

For those of you that don't get the magazine I will try to find the online article when I get a chance.. but it was quite a suprise to find it leading the book section!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! I'll be sure to look for it when I get it this evening.


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh good,  I'll have to have a peek at that.

Wow....is that a seriously fast cover story on Natasha Richardson?  I know they (media) are ready and waiting for these things.  But.  Wow.

Deb


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Deb

Well if you think about it, she had the accident on Monday..they were doing coverage since then.. I understand they go to print on Weds.. and sadlly its the timing,.. she was already brain dead Tuesday this article mentions  they are saying goodbye since she officially was not  pronounced dead until Weds. 

She fell Monday, by Monday night earlly Tuesday they were saying she was gone, they flew her back to NY so the family could say goodbye.. they pretty much realized there was nothing that could be done at that point.  

If this would have happened on Weds they would not have been able to get it to press that fast.

The entire thing it just tragic.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Remember that Heath Ledger was found dead at 3:22 pm on Tuesday, January 22 and was on the cover of People that Friday. So sad.

And Natasha Richardson's death is sad and tragic, too.

I just searched the People.com website and didn't find the Kindle article. It must be a print-only one.

L


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Patrizia,

You're right.  I had forgotten about the brain dead timing.  The whole story keeps passing through my mind....quite the reminder of how fleeting or how quickly life can change.

But back on topic, I've been avoiding grocery shopping this week so maybe I'll treat myself to the People magazine.  I work best with a bribe  

Deb


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

not sure if it hits the news stands today or tomorrow.. I get a subscription which usually arrives by Friday.. I too searched for the article online.. couldnt' find it either..I KNOW i have found the book section before on the website so I will keep at it


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Time magazine downloaded on my Kindle today, there's an article in there about it also.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie, 

you might check last week or the week's before People magazine, at the library or your doctor's office...Hugh was the subject of the crossword puzzle

Betsy


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

kindlek said:


> Time magazine downloaded on my Kindle today, there's an article in there about it also.


Which "it"? Kindle or death of Natasha Richardson?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool, the word is spreading!


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> not sure if it hits the news stands today or tomorrow.. I get a subscription which usually arrives by Friday.. I too searched for the article online.. couldnt' find it either..I KNOW i have found the book section before on the website so I will keep at it


Today. I just got back from the grocery store--It was on the checkout stands.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

cincinnatideb said:


> Oh good, I'll have to have a peek at that.
> 
> Wow....is that a seriously fast cover story on Natasha Richardson? I know they (media) are ready and waiting for these things. But. Wow.
> 
> Deb


I saw someone from People (editor, publisher? I can't remember) on Larry King on Wednesday night just after Natasha Richardson's death was announced. He was already scheduled to be on Larry King to talk about the accident. He said that they already had an article in the works about her accident and injury. The article in the magazine to go on sale on Friday would be about that and not her death since they went to press on Wednesday before she had passed away.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> Which "it"? Kindle or death of Natasha Richardson?


Take your pick......they were both mentioned.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I just searched the People.com website and didn't find the Kindle article. It must be a print-only one.


An article about Kindle is only available on paper?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cherie said:


> An article about Kindle is only available on paper?


My husband is at the store right now and People magazine is on the shopping list.

L


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just searched the People.com website and didn't find the Kindle article. It must be a print-only one.


Talk about irony!!


----------

